# Need some help, please:)



## StevensonArera (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi guys. I need some help.. "for dummies", you know  Can u please explain me how to create a poll here? i'm newbe, so it seems a bit difficult. (to tell you the truth i'm typing this message for three minutes allready, damned keys are always hiding!) Thank you for your help in advance. Steave.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post#faq_vb_poll_explain

It is an option when creating a new thread.


----------

